# Approved!



## zeiger (Sep 27, 2010)

Hey guys,
My wait is finally over. I got an email notification of a status change for my SMC application and I logged into the INZ website to find the most important 8 letters in my life right now, "APPROVED" (in CAPS!) :lock1:

Can't believe how happy my wife and me are!

The online page states:
Visa - Resident - APPROVED in the first three columns.

Although I am not certain if I got a PR or a WTR. Can you tell me?

Here's my timeline:
EOI Submission: end-November 2010 with 110 points and no job offer
EOI Selection: mid-December 2010
ITA Pack Received: mid-January 2011
ITA sent to London branch: Beginning of March 2011
Interview: mid-April 2011
Approved (on NZIS website): end-April, 2011


Thanks to this forum and all its helpful members. Without you guys, this journey wouldn't have been easy :clap2:

Have a good day!


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

zeiger said:


> Hey guys,
> My wait is finally over. I got an email notification of a status change for my SMC application and I logged into the INZ website to find the most important 8 letters in my life right now, "APPROVED" (in CAPS!) :lock1:
> 
> Can't believe how happy my wife and me are!
> ...


Congratulations :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## Darla.R (Mar 27, 2011)

That's good news, you must be delighted  Congratulations.

No idea about the RT or WTR but you did well getting it on 110 points. 

Any luck with a job yet?


----------



## jenswaters (Jul 8, 2009)

zeiger said:


> Hey guys,
> My wait is finally over. I got an email notification of a status change for my SMC application and I logged into the INZ website to find the most important 8 letters in my life right now, "APPROVED" (in CAPS!) :lock1:
> 
> Can't believe how happy my wife and me are!
> ...


CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:clap2: I am 99.9% certain that you will have been granted PR rather than WTR. WTR usually get a phonecall or letter PRIOR to status updates to explain the decision. YIPPEE!!!! NOW the work really begins!!!!


----------



## dawnclaremaddox (Jan 7, 2011)

Well done Zeiger, best wishes for the future:clap2:


----------



## zeiger (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks for the wishes everyone. I got an email confirming that it is, in fact, a PR 



Darla.R said:


> That's good news, you must be delighted  Congratulations.
> 
> No idea about the RT or WTR but you did well getting it on 110 points.
> 
> Any luck with a job yet?


I will be looking for jobs online once I get the visa on my passport. I will try my best to find a job before I go there but I get the impression that being available for personal interviews in NZ is a big plus. Regardless, there is no harm in trying from here.
And you are right, with just 110 points, back in November when I filed my EOI, I wasn't expecting such a quick and favorable decision. I am more than happy with the way the London branch has handled my case. They have been very professional and I really have no complaints.

Now the real work begins


----------

